# Prop and motor setup for Cape Horn 19



## ACDIII (Dec 20, 2010)

Need some advice please. I have a 19 Cape Horn with 175 4 stroke Suzuki. Prop is a SS 16 inch, 20 pitch and motor is mounted on 2nd hole. Boat is slow getting on plane so I added trim tabs which did help. At WOT I'm getting about 5300 RPMs fully loaded with 3 adults on board. Should be getting 6100. Assuming my tach is correct, would seem that a lower pitch prop would help. Can other 19 Cape Horn owners tell me your set-up. Thanks, Andy.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A lower pitch 4 blade prop will do great on that boat...


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



 Ocean Master said:


> A lower pitch 4 blade prop will do great on that boat...


Really? 4 blade? I was you by the guy who own the prop shop that the 4 blades were more for flat bottom boats? I have a 21 Cape Horn and that's what I was looking at was a 4 blade and was steered away to a cheaper 3 blade..... 

I have no clue in experience, just what I was told.


----------



## ACDIII (Dec 20, 2010)

BlaineAtk,

What HP and size prop/pitch are you running on your 21?

Thanks Ocean Master....I believe that prop would be good for grip .


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have a Yamaha 200 with a 17 or 18 pitch I do believe. I'm away from the boat right now but can check for you tomorrow morning...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me start by saying.....Yep I'm a Suzzy fan and yes I know the DF-175's are designed to swing the 16in props. BUT.....That is a LOT of Prop on that motor.

I spin a 3 X 16 X 17 on a DF-300AP. But we are talking Apples and Oranges with the boats and motors.

I actually have a 4 X 16 X 17 Powertech made for Suzzy if you want to try it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm using 4 blade props. It allows me to stay on plane at much slower speeds than before. Better mid range fuel economy too..


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Prop*

Two things,
First if you could trim out the motor you would probably pick up a couple of hundred RPM. Of course if you move the pin out you probably won't get up on plan very quickly. That's what good about power trim
Second, if you go to a prop shop they will tell you that a three blade is still what you need,but with somewhere in the 15" to 17" pitch range. If the prop is cupped that 15" will probably be really good. 20" pitch is definitely too much.


----------



## ACDIII (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks OldBob...I need to get a spare prop so I'm thinking about getting an aluminum prop in 17 pitch and trying it out before I do anything with the SS prop. I talked to a prop shop today that said he could re-pitch the SS prop I have so I may go that route.


----------

